

Keynote I Love You (But You're Bringing Me Down) - EmilandDC
http://fr.slideshare.net/EmilandDC/keynote-i-love-you-but-youre-bringing-me-down
I love Keynote. It’s a wonderful presentation software. But its defaut theme sucks. 
So I created Keynude. It’s a naked Keynote theme. Grey shapes, flat charts, no yucky fills.<p>You can also visit www.keynude.com to download it.
======
waterlion
I thought this might be related to the fact that Keynote breaks backward
compatibility. A colleague of mine upgraded to Mavericks and now cannot open
all the documents she created, apparently with no recourse. Anyway, it isn't,
it's just about a theme.

~~~
najra
And I also object to the whole 'pay with a tweet' thing. If I send something
into my network, it's because I like it/think it's useful. I'm not going to do
that without being able to try it out.

~~~
olouv
Agree, try it out ([http://cl.ly/1W3k1l181b1B](http://cl.ly/1W3k1l181b1B)),
share if you like.

